# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Bloedverdunner,wie weet een alternatief?

## rabobankmerwestroom

Hallo,

Ik slik door een oogtrombose nu aspirine 100. Daar krijg ik inmiddels na 2 weken bijwerkingen van, maagpijn en onrustgevoelens en hartkloppingen.
Ik heb eerst carbasalaatcalium 100 cardio geslikt, daar had ik ook veel bijwerkingen van, ook onrust en erge duizeligheid. Mijn vraag is of er ook op natuurlijke basis een bloedverdunner(antistollingsmiddel) bestaat, die geen vervelende bijwerkingen heeft, maar mij wel beschermt tggen een nieuwe trombose.
Ik heb ook factor V Leiden mutatie, een erfelijke stollingsafwijking.
Ik ben erg gevoelig voor bijwerkingen van medicijnen, helaas wil mijn huisarts daar niets van weten. 
Heleen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Heleen,
Jammer dat jou huisarts jou niet wil helpen om iets alternatiefs te proberen  :Frown: 

Ik heb informatie de volgende informatie gevonden;
*Kiwi*
Om dichtslibben van de bloedvaten tegen te gaan en het bloed dun te houden, wordt door artsen regelmatig aspirine geadviseerd. Onderzoekers van de universiteit van Oslo hebben echter een veel lekkerder en natuurlijker alternatief ontdekt met hetzelfde bloedverdunnende effect: twee à drie kiwis per dag eten. Welke stof uit kiwi verantwoordelijk is voor het bloedverdunnende effect, is de onderzoekers nog niet duidelijk. _(Bron; gezondheid.plusonline.nl)_

*Knoflook*
Ook bekend als: Allium Sativum
Gebruikte delen: Bol
Eigenschappen
* Tonicum voor hart en bloedvaten
* Bloeddrukverlagend
* Cholesterolverlagend
* Remt bloedstolling, lost bloedstolsels op, bloedverdunnend
* Vaatverwijdend
* Antibioticum (breed spectrum, werkzaam tegen bacteriën, virussen, schimmels, parasieten)
* Wormmiddel
* Ontstekingwerend
* Antisepticum voor darmen en luchtwegen
* Bloedzuiverend
* Ontgiftigend
* Urinedrijvend
* Maagversterkend
* Galdrijvend/galproductie bevorderend
* Bevordert darmtonus/darmperistaltiek
* Bevordert transpiratie
* Bevordert menstruatie
* Koortswerend
* Spijsverteringbevorderend
* Eetlustopwekkend
* Darmgasverdrijvend
* Krampstillend
* Bevordert ophoesten van slijm
* Vermindert zwelling van slijmvliezen.
Toepassingen
* Hart- en vaatziekten aterosclerose, hoge bloeddruk, angina pectoris, teveel cholesterol, bloedsomloopstoringen, trombose, embolie, duizelingen veroorzaakt door bloedsomloopstoringen, hartzwakte, versnelde hartwerking, vaatkrampen, spataderen, aambeien, gangreen
* Bacterie infecties, w.o. staphylococcen, streptococcen, bacillen, coli, salmonella
* Virusinfecties, w.o. griep, verkoudheid
* Schimmelinfecties, w.o. candida albicans, microsporum, cryptococcus
* Infectieziekten in algemeen
* Aandoeningen van longen en luchtwegen, astma, hoest, verkoudheid, griep, bronchitis, emfyseem, kinkhoest, difterie, sinusitis
* Darminfecties, dysenterie, darmparasieten (w.o. spoelwormen, amoeben), paratyfus, darmcatarre
* Diabetes
* Slechte spijsvertering, winderigheid, gisting in darmen, diarree, buikkramp, opgeblazen gevoel
* Zwakke maag, misselijkheid, braken
* Vergiftiging van lood e.a. zware metalen, nicotinevergiftiging
* Algemene zwakte
* Verminderde urineafscheiding, nierstenen, vochtophopingen in benen
* Reuma, artritis, jicht.
* Infecties van mond- en keelholte, paradentose
* Oorinfecties.
(* indien gebruik bloedverdunnende middelen: hou er rekening mee dat knoflook de bloedstollingstijd verlengt)
_(Bron; mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)_

*Kan ik visolie gebruiken naast mijn medicijnen?*
Er zijn geen negatieve effecten bekend van het gebruik van visolie samen met medicijnen. Vaak is het gebruik van visolie naast medicijnen zelfs sterk aan te bevelen. Alleen bij gebruik van warfarine (coumarinederivaten) en aspirine tezamen met visolie is het mogelijk dat het bloed te sterk wordt verdund.
Visolie maakt het mogelijk de gebruikte bloedverdunnende medicatie in dosis te verlagen. Dit is sterk aan te bevelen gezien de mogelijk ernstige bijwerkingen van het gebruik van synthetische anti-bloedstollingsmedicijnen. Overleg dit met uw huisarts.
Is uw huisarts niet bereid u hierbij te helpen, ga dan niet op eigen houtje visolie slikken naast uw medicatie maar raadpleeg een primair orthomoleculair werkende arts. Primair orthomoleculair werkende artsen behandelen primair met voedingssupplementen in plaats van het onderdrukken van symptomen door middel van synthetische medicatie.
_(Bron; visolie-info.nl)_

http://www.elsevier.nl/web/Lifestyle...-titel-106.htm hier staat iets over pure chocola dat bloedverdunnend zou werken.

Ik hoop dat je wat aan de informatie hebt!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## frans38

Bericht voor Esther Jan Warin,

Waar kun je de Pau a'Arcothee kopen ?

Frans

----------


## daanlas

ga naar een internist (hematoloog) als je huisarts niet verder wil kijken.
hij kan je verder adviseren rond de factor v leiden en in hoe vere jij bloedverdunners nodig hebt.
ik heb carbasalaatcalium 100 cardio altijd gehad. nu ben ik zwanger en heb ik faxiparine 0,4 ml. om de stolsels te laten oplossen uit voorzorg.

groetjes daan

----------

